# Profinet (Profisafe) Leiterlänge



## iPDI (7 August 2011)

Hallo miteinander

Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht, welche Leiterlängen mit Profinet (mit Profisafe) möglich sind und welche Komponente (Switch etc.) verwendet werden müssen (bzw. können)?

Habe bei Siemens einige pds durchgelesen, jedoch nichts geschetes gefunden.

Gruss iPDI


----------



## dalbi (7 August 2011)

Hi,

maximale Leitungslänge 100 m.
Switche : Fast-Ethernet Full-Duplex (100Mb/s, IEEE 802.3u)
zu lesen unter http://www.profinet.felser.ch/

Gruss Daniel


----------

